# Did we revert to April?



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone else notice that posts from mid-April are showing as new and that everything from then on is missing?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

that's what i thought.

even had trouble logging in since my username was modified in the last month or so.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

First it's Cascada playing over and over again, and now this xD


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

yea I think something is up. There was some strange pop up message displaying yesterday.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

can we an update on what happened?

can we expect things to return to "normal" soonish?

will we revert to what we had last night before that pop-up started happening?

I don't even know what my plants are called with them being listed in my sig.


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

Whoa! Timewarp!

GW had to contact someone - we couldn't log in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Now people are gonna be answering threads from April.  Look at the dates people!! 


Glad the annoying pop up is gone, but I don't like losing threads.


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

That virus thread that is up scared the heck outta me.

It took until I got to page two to realize it was from March.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Now people are gonna be answering threads from April.  Look at the dates people!!
> 
> 
> Glad the annoying pop up is gone, but I don't like losing threads.


we should be able to load backup from 24 hours ago. i hope.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

yea, this is a bit odd. I lost a lot of pm's


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not sure why, what or who. I'm going to assume Shaggy had to do a reset to clear the hackers mess.

If any of you are missing any personal account info, let me know we'll get you fixed up.


----------

